# logo to usefull machine type file



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

the logo was downloaded and re-drawn ,the hand plane came from a corel clip art
The saw blade was drawn
It was a good example of how a logo can be made into a machine type file (*.dxf) and 
it becomes more useable right from a 8ftx8ft sign to a business card 3.5x2.0 inches maple veneer




a snap shot of a logo and preps to machine out the sign - YouTube


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like the vector you changed it to . I have a guy at work wanting me to change PDF scans of model airplane parts changed into vectors so I can cut them out with the laser but I haven't been successful .
Which software are you using if you don't mind me asking ?

From memory the laser uses Lasercut 5.3 for the tool path


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Stan. I know I'd be proud to show off those business cards.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice job, Stan! Love it!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Stan

What a great job, very versatile program.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

aspire 4.5


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great Stan.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

woodman12 said:


> aspire 4.5


Thanks , will study


----------

